# 

## 3

.    ,            ?

----------


## Enter

http://www.ewl.com.pl/ua.html

----------


## Andrzej

Andrzej,          Biedronka. 
       email,     , ,  .
Polandukraine -   .   /

----------


## yulyvasilenko

.      ,     ..          ..

----------


## Che

> .    ,            ?

    ,     ?      .      .   ,  ,  .        .     .  https://vk.com/freework_in_europe -         . 
  .      ,      .    .  . )))   

> .

   ,   .    ))) 
   .        ...    - ....
    ,   ""     . ,   ,  ,  ...
 ""       ,      ""    ...

----------


## FLY_INTER

> .    ,            ?

     -    .     

> .      ,     ..          ..

      .      .        .  

> ,     ?      .      .   ,  ,  .        .     .

      " ".          .       ,        - " ". ,

----------


## Che

> 

           ,  ))))

----------


## sedoyman

> .    ,     .

       .   ,    .   ,

----------


## FLY_INTER

> .    ,     .

       ,       ))    ,         -     .   .

----------


## Ihor

> ,       ))    ,         -     .   .

      ,  ,    
       ,      ,      -              -

----------


## FLY_INTER

> ,  ,    
>        ,      ,      -              -

          .     .    (    )     :    15. 6   ,       ,   (  )  .   "  "  .

----------


## Dracon

> -              -

    -  . 
    2013  (      2 ).

----------


## Ihor

> .     .    (    )     :    15. 6   ,       ,   (  )  .   "  "  .

----------


## Eww

.

----------


## Dracon

> **

  C 01/01/2020  - **  -!   

> (    )     :    15. 6   ,       ,   (  )

   .      15  6    +   +   (,    . .) 
  -    ,    15-18 .....  12-32   ))))
         (          ).  
  -  30 ,      !

----------


## Michael

> C 01/01/2020  -   -!

   -   12   .   .    -     .

----------


## GVL224

,   :)

----------

